# any way to easily clean gas stove grates?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I am snowed in here back east and am getting to one of my least favorte jobs - cleaning my gas rangetop. By far the hardest part is cleaning the 4 individual grates. Mine are porcelain coated (some are chipped) and it is extremely hard to get all the burned on stuff off. Hard to hold the darned things, hard to get in the corners, etc. Anyone have an easy way to do this? How about putting them in a utility sink and spraying with oven cleaner? Or something even stronger?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Oven cleaner will work if nothing else will, but since it is so strong, I would first put a little water in the sink (not too much water) and soak them in a baking soda solution for a while. Then, you should be able to clean them as normal with dish soap and water. Works for me anyhow.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

A good soak in Amonia and **** and Span works well also.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

pat mcgroin said:


> A good soak in Amonia and **** and Span works well also.


That **** and Span does work well.


----------

